# DropBox et documents



## lhooq (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Dans le cadre de notre entreprise, je veux utiliser DropBox pour organiser les documents mis à disposition des personnes utilisant un iPad.
Ma question est :
Faut-il que la personne utilisant l'iPad visualise tous les docs présent dans DropBox, pour ensuite les consulter en étant hors-ligne, dans le cas ou elle se trouve chez une personne sans internet ?
Est-il possible de synchroniser aussi les iPad et DropBox avec iTunes ?

DropBox me parait intéressant, car il permet d'organiser les docs dans des dossiers, sous-dossiers... (important dans notre utilisation)
Peut-être existe-t-il un autre programme ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!

Eric


----------



## laurange (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Pour visualiser et accéder au contenu de Dropbox, l'app dropbox pour ipad est très utile.

Dropbox est un dossier distant, soit on le consulte avec l'app dédiée, soit chaque app compatible peut aller y lire/écrire des documents.

JE ne pense pas qu'il y ait un mode hors ligne, mais si vous ouvrez le document dans l'app qui doit le lire, et que cette app le sauve dans son espace, il pourra être lu.

iTunes ne se synchronise qu'avec iTunes, donc avec le mac/pc en France pour le moment, plus tard avec MusicMatch s'il arrive dans l'hexagone.

Dropbox parait très bien, il est reconnu par beaucoup d'app ipad.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (27 Octobre 2011)

Il y a un mode hors ligne. Il suffit de mettre les documents en favori en cochant la petite étoile et ils se sauvegardent sur l'iPad. Plus besoin de wifi....
L'autre option est de télécharger les documents nécessaires et de les envoyer sur Pages afin de les retravailler même sans wifi


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (28 Octobre 2011)

une solution pour 90% des cas: un Ipad 3G, avec une connexion accessible de partout... 


Ok je sors...


----------

